# where do you get flat center caps for BBS RS's?



## Corrado DGK (Oct 18, 2008)

ive looked everywhere and i cant find them...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: where do you get flat center caps for BBS RS's? (Corrado DGK)*

With no nut ? Never saw one of those before.......any pix ?


----------



## Jonnyp16v (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: where do you get flat center caps for BBS RS's? (Corrado DGK)*

Try justmatz.co.uk, they sell custom bbs rims and have a load of style choices. You might have some luck there.


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: where do you get flat center caps for BBS RS's? (Jonnyp16v)*

Do you know where to find bbs rs stock caps for relativly cheap?


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: where do you get flat center caps for BBS RS's? (DeeevO)*

bfi has them but there really expensive


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: where do you get flat center caps for BBS RS's? (96Mk36)*

Yeah i saw that. Ebay has expensive ones as well. Are there any sites with them? Im also looking for the metal center part, not the center cap the center part with the pattern on it. I cant find them anywhere for under 80 bucks


----------



## slopez911 (Dec 8, 2006)

felgen-garage.de has them for 150euros per set. its about 200 us.
caps and logos


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (slopez911)*

I cant read anything on that site.


----------



## Frogbutter (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: where do you get flat center caps for BBS RS's? (Corrado DGK)*

http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=77


----------

